# New Tramontina Tri-Play inox in question



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Lets see. This is a Tramontina inox Trip-Play sauté pan as new:





  








9536870571_0d47e09f2e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 18, 2013








Now a comparison.

Left, the same sauté pan, less than 2 month old, full of stain (I clean with vinegar, etc.). Right, a 12 years old Tramontina inox Trip-Play pan with no special care.





  








9539528336_e709a91d7b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 18, 2013








Both made in Brazil. It seems the quality of both pans are totally different. What's going on?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The one one the left needs some Bar Keeper's Friend /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif, it appears to have been used at higher temperatures and the oil/fat residue remains.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What Pete said.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

OK. I'll  burn the hell out of the old pan and see what happens. No Bar Keeper's here.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's the details on BKF: http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/

I'm fairly certain other cleansers will work also. Look for a stainless steel cleanser. It is best to NOT use a chlorine based cleanser!

My comments are based on what happens to my stainless cookware, even sautéing will cause the same appearance.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Here's the details on BKF: http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/
> 
> ........Look for a stainless steel cleanser. It is best to NOT use a chlorine based cleanser!...


What's wrong with using a chlorine based cleanser on stainless steel?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

kokopuffs said:


> What's wrong with using a chlorine based cleanser on stainless steel?


From what I've been led to believe, the chlorine reacts with the stainless steel, this article, http://www.halcyon.net/faq/ss_care, says the chlorine attacks the chromium oxide layer and allows the stainless steel to corrode.

Besides, that's what the care directions said on the label of the cookware /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you can't find Bar Keeper's Friend, Bon Ami is a similar product.  Pair it up with a green scrubbie and you will be looking like new quickly!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks. I bought 3 cans of Bar Keeper´s Friend via eBay. I guess in a couple of weeks i'll have them here.

But the problem is still there. Yesterday i heated the old pan to hell, cooked some bolognese sauce and no stain appears. Both steels are pretty different.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, I rarely get the pattern when cooking sauces, mainly when searing at high temperatures.

Sauces rarely get above 212°F (100°C) and, IMHO, the pattern is caused when heating oil/fat near the smoke point, similar to what happens when roasting or broiling when the oil/fat spatters onto hot metal.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I seared the meat first at a pretty high temp. Anyway, remember this is a plus 10 years old pan. I did all imaginable searing there. I sent an email to Tramontina. I'm curious about what inox is the new one. Bar Keeper´s Friend cans already shipped today. I love USA's efficiency!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah yes, but you followed up making the sauce, correct? That has a tendency to dissolve the splattered fats and, effectively, clean the pan


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Then, Pete, why making sauces is not taking the stain out of the new pan?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps because they are baked on?

I'm not sure, all I can tell you is that when I sear or fry (no water) with high heat, my pan(s) take on the appearance of the one on the left.

IF I immediately process a pan sauce for the particular meat I'm cooking, the cooked on bits seem to dissolve, but I still have to clean the pan.

I really do not believe it is a metal characteristic, BTA, WTHDIK


ordo said:


> Then, Pete, why making sauces is not taking the stain out of the new pan?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I received the cans of Bar Keepers Friend. Amazing product. Thanks for the advice.





  








9955403746_1d99186383_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 26, 2013


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have a glass top stove, you will find the Bar Keeper's friend cleans that nicely as well.


----------

